# Bendix sized cone wrenches, for coaster hubs



## greenephantom (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a similar post in the "for sale" section, and don't want to overpost, but figured people doing mechanical work might want to know about these wrenches.

I just had another run of Bendix sized cone wrenches laser cut.  One end is 7/8" and the other is 47/64".  Flat steel stock.  These work on all Bendix hubs, although the 47/64" side isn't a perfect fit for the later Mexico made hubs.  Two are required for full servicing of Bendix coaster hubs, only one for 2 speed hubs.

I've been running special on these wrenches for Forum members, $19.50 for a pair, plus $3.50 ship.  More info on my website.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## oquinn (Dec 20, 2013)

*Do you have any more*

of these bendix cone wrench sets?


----------

